# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Հայկական Ինտերնետային Նոր Պարբերաթերթ

## robertmarkarian

Սիրելի դիտողներ խնդրում եմ այցելէք հայերէն լեզւուվ ստեղծւած հայերէն լեզւուվ, հայկական ինտերնետային «Փարոս» պարբերաթերթը: Հակառակ հայկական միւս թերթերի ու լրատու գործակալութիւնների, որոնք երեկոյեան արձակում են իրենց աշխատանքը և մինչև յաջորդ օրը լրատւութիւն չեն կատարում, կամ ոչ-աշխատանքային օրերում ու նաև ամռանը մի երկու շաբաթ չեն թարմացնում իրենց լրատութիւնը (կարծես աշխարհը այդ օրերին դադարում է պտտւելուց) այս կայքէջը պիտի փորձի տարբեր ժամերին թարմացնել իր էջերը և լրատւութիւն կատարել: 
Սպասում եքն ձեր տեսակէտներին:

www.pharosonline.net

----------


## Chuk

Դեռ աղքատիկ է կայքը՝ լրատվության առումով: Նաև ամբողջովին հայերեն չէ միջավայրը: Որքան հասկացա կայքը Հայաստանյան չէ: Այդ դեպքում եթե այն պետք է լինի ոչ հայկական լրատվություն, իսկ եթե նաև Հայկական, ապա ինչպես եք ճիշտ լրատվություն ձեռք բերելու: Ունե՞ք արդյոք այստեղ լրագրողներ:

հ.գ. Ցավոք, երևի, արևելահայերենի պատճառով չդառնամ կայքի օգտվողներից մեկը  :Sad:

----------


## Ramzes

Ցանկալի կլիներ, որ դա լիներ am կայք և հասանելի լիներ freenet-ից, որպեսզի ավելի շատ այցելուներ հնարավորություն ունենային օգտվելու:

----------

